# What kind of duck is this?



## melrose (Feb 1, 2009)

Took pictures of these guys today, good looking, but never have seen these.

Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Oldsquaw's or Long Tail Ducks...Awesome Sea Ducks! Where did you see them?


----------



## melrose (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya know.... I found a picture of a Long Tail, but the pattern just wasn't right, maybe it was moulting.

I took these this morning, on Lake Ontario in Eastern NY.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

those are cool looking ducks.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Oldsquaw it is. Those are beauties


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW very nice!!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oldsquaws they be!!! Males... Females are bland and boring...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I want one of them on my wall.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Oldsquaws they be!!! Males... Females are bland and boring...


Disagree, the Oldsquaw females are one of the most striking of all the hens.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Oldsquaws they be!!! Males... Females are bland and boring...


Are you saying they're all males? Because there are a couple hens in the pic.

Very cool picture. They're definitely a duck I'd like to hunt for someday.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

No, I didn't look real hard. The two w/ their heads tucked are hens. The rest are males.



Rick Acker said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldsquaws they be!!! Males... Females are bland and boring...
> ...


In comparision to the male, I think they're extremely boring. I love huntin these birds. They fly a hundred miles an hour over the water!!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice pics! Agreed about the hens, one of the least "bland" looking hens out there


----------

